# Asking for an extension on a paper



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Have you ever needed to ask for an extension on a paper (or other major homework assignment) before….if so, what were your reasons, were they good enough, did your professor give you an extension? Also, how far along were you on the paper, project, whatever it was?

I have a paper due on Thursday, and I think, no I know, that I need an extension. I would like to tell my professor what is going on with me lately, but I do not know if I can, or if she would believe me, because I do not have anything filed with the disability office at my college (although I think that she could tell by looking at me this morning that I am pretty depressed right now).


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

I've never asked for one. I think it depends on a lot of stuff like the teacher and your relationship with them. Typically, the only valid reasons are illness (probably with a note from a doctor), family emergency...etc. If they're nice and understanding, then perhaps they'll give you an extension. But they might be nice and understand but have to stick to the rules of whoever makes the rules. Anyways, there is no harm in asking for on I suppose.


----------



## Shadowed (Apr 5, 2006)

It won't hurt to ask your prof for an extension. I think your emotional well-being is way more important than submitting a paper on time. I'll make an assumption that most professors are perceptive and intelligent enough to know when somebody is suffering from depression or anxiety disorders. 

Good luck with the project, and prepare to get a doctor's note if the prof requests for one.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Most teachers only allow them if an emergency comes up. But on the other hand most have said that if you're having trouble to go and see them and something could be worked out. That's from my sampling of teachers.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. I decided earlier today that I am not going to ask. It won't be best paper I have ever written, but at this point, I have bigger issues to deal with anyway.


----------

